# P2P - P2P Transport



## System (27 November 2017)

P2P Transport is one of Australia's largest fleet management businesses focused on the point-to-point passenger transport industry, comprising a rapidly growing fleet of approximately 720 passenger vehicles, offered to independent professional drivers.

P2P Transport's business model is premised on the control of all key stages of the fleet management lifecycle, from vehicle acquisition, in-house customization and vehicle servicing, driver support, and fleet management and administration.

It is anticipated that P2P will list on the ASX during December 2017.

https://p2ptransport.com.au


----------



## verce (14 January 2020)

I think this is grossly undervalued at 5 million AUD market cap.

They have stumbled, but they can turn it around.


----------

